# Riding on i-84??



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

So I wanna go from Portland (well, Gresham) to Hood River on a bike. I found some map my ride routs (http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/or/portland/313666169) that look ok but they go on the freeway (i-84) off and on a couple times. It seems to be mostly in pretty rural places so I guess there shouldn't be tons of traffic, and there isn't really any other way to get there w/o going like 100 miles outa my way. So is this legal/safe/not completely crazy??


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

A few thoughts;
Legal? I believe so... Crazy? Possibly!
However, your other choices aren't all that hot either- getting to HR safely isn't easy.
Whoah- I just looked at the MMR course- that's over 20 miles of riding on I-84! And, while "rural" traffic flies along that road (I know I do)!

Also, I dunno about going "100 miles out of your way"- using Google Maps, Troutdale to HR is 47 by car -or 72 by bicycle, going "the long way". (Mind you- going up Hwy 26 probably isn't any more safe than skirting I-84, IMO).

Another option would be to ride part of the "Bridge Of The Gods" ride from Rubber To The Road guys;
http://www.rubbertotheroad.com/?p=177
Hard to say how much safer this is- the Historic Columbia River Hwy doesn't have much of a shoulder..

Good luck whichever you choose!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*People do it*

...quite often. I see riders along the interstate...seemingly pretty happy with that 'program'...There are two sections where you must use the I-84..it is the only road. Be aware that there is presently some construction along the interstate near the Bonneville dam area and the shoulder is non-existant...they've put up "Bikes on Road" signs but you must ride in the right lane for short distances.

go onto the ODOT webpage and see what info you can get on the construction. The rest of the interstate riding seems like there is a large wide shoulder but there is plenty of traffic going fast...probably not too pleasant. 

 Once you get to the Hood River area, the biking is excellent with hundereds of interesting and varied loops available...Expect wind in the summer seasons.

Going the "back way" around Mt. Hood to the south, through Government Camp, that is busy, also, at least till you get off on Hwy 35 heading north down to HR. Plenty of climbing and right now there are likely to be cinders on the surface and potholes galore...

Wa. SR 14 on the northside of the Colubia R. is not much fun, either. Plenty of truck use that side to avoid legal i$$ues involved in running on the Oregon side plus the shoulder is small and there are tunnels and hills...

One good thing is expect a tailwind. See if you can choose a day when the barometric pressure is high on the coast and lower in Pendelton...You may not even have to pedal to get east...


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I live in HR, and personally, I would never do that ride, unless I had to as part of a longer tour, or something. 

Another possibility is riding to Zigzag on 26, then Lolo Pass Rd to Lost Lake Rd to Dee Hwy to Hood River.


----------

